# 20" Schwinn Ballooner DX (Baby)



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Mar 11, 2013)

This "baby" needs some help!  Picked it up a while back & just took a pic...


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Mar 11, 2013)

few more pics...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2013)

Big money sitting right there... Nice find.


----------



## dxmadman (Mar 11, 2013)

*Very Nice*

Oh we'll another 20,  but what I'm noticing is the drop centers and dogleg crank I can give a flip about a tank. Looks to be a 47 or 48, look to see if the fear fender stay is solid or half shaped, it could be a 45/46. Of all the 20 inchers I've seen here this one has my attention and its not about the tank. Can you share your serial # with us so I can compare to my 20's? Thanks Dx.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Mar 11, 2013)

*S#*

S# = e42100


----------



## dxmadman (Mar 12, 2013)

*20 ballooner*

Looks like 9/17/1948, a most of my early ones do have doglegs but not all, it's hard to tell most of the cranks are undated AS, but one of mine is dated 47, and I posted the serial # if any one is interested, also it has an unusual kickstand  foot I have never seen on others but it matches my 45 Dx with tapered leg. This one is torn apart for restoration. But yours is an early one and grabbed my attention.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

looks to be all original but for the seat. Guess I should have said "butt".


----------



## dxmadman (Mar 12, 2013)

*Looking at butts?*

Yes Bri, what this needs is a baby messinger b1, they had nice soft leather for the lil rider. It be a crime to put a hard ol plastic troxel like ya see on other bikes.


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 12, 2013)

I think i have a NOS seat and pedals and maybe some rear fenders lmk if you are interested


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

Poolboy to the rescue!!!


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 12, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Poolboy to the rescue!!!




LOL..... I have had four or five 20' tanker Schwinn and was going to hang them in the bar i never built in my house.... I still have a few parts.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Mar 18, 2013)

*Thanks...*

Thanks, I had an era correct seat laying around and popped 'er on!  Will post another pic when I can.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Sep 6, 2015)

Just picked up a few more "babies"!


----------

